# Skull-Crushers - Barbell Vs Dumbbell



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I've tried using an e-z bar before for skulls but I find it restricts movement to a position that put unwanted pressure on my elbow joints, so I switched to dumbbells. It's harder with dumbbells, can't use as much weight but it feels better, more pump but not necessarily more growth.

What kind of skull-crusher exercise works for you and why?

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't like them, they always felt awkward for me, I like standing dumbbell over head (back of head) tricep extensions.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

i prefer dumbells as that way working each arm individual rather than the stronger assisting with the bar


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I do dumbbell French press (I think it's called that) standing, two hands supporting a single dumbbell and press away, currently 27.5kg for 3x10 then 3xamrap with tricep pushdowns

triceps haven't ever grown so well!


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

I find dead stop skull crushers really effective, lie on the floor start just behind line of forehead lower under control till weight hits the floor, pause then drive up seems to take strain off elbows.

I rotate ez, dbs and Olympic bar as they all hit tris slightly different.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely prefer an EZ bar myself, just feels a lot more stable.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

mac1969 said:


> I find dead stop skull crushers really effective, lie on the floor start just behind line of forehead lower under control till weight hits the floor, pause then drive up seems to take strain off elbows.
> 
> I rotate ez, dbs and Olympic bar as they all hit tris slightly different.


 I'm gonna try this, I saw this epic training video where Athlene X meets the legendary CT Fletcher for a rep out battle, some serious triceps hurt!


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

sjacks said:


> I'm gonna try this, I saw this epic training video where Athlene X meets the legendary CT Fletcher for a rep out battle, some serious triceps hurt!


 Its brought my triceps up in strength and size with no elbow pain. Let me know how you get on with them :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

mac1969 said:


> Its brought my triceps up in strength and size with no elbow pain. Let me know how you get on with them :thumbup1:


 Cheers buddy, will do


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Slightly on a tangent but there's a Japanese study that has just come out looking at the effect of partial vs full reps for skull crushers and it overwhelmingly determined partials (elbow bend 45 degree to 90 degree -basically non stop doing the mid range of the movement without locking out) to lead to significantly better triceps growth than for full reps. The study used experienced exercisers too and the results were consistent across the subjects. The theory behind why this worked was the greater pump and muscle hypoxia.

Write up of it here - http://suppversity.blogspot.de/2017/06/will-partial-reps-give-you-those.html


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ez bar for skulls.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

dtlv said:


> Slightly on a tangent but there's a Japanese study that has just come out looking at the effect of partial vs full reps for skull crushers and it overwhelmingly determined partials (elbow bend 45 degree to 90 degree -basically non stop doing the mid range of the movement without locking out) to lead to significantly better triceps growth than for full reps. The study used experienced exercisers too and the results were consistent across the subjects. The theory behind why this worked was the greater pump and muscle hypoxia.
> 
> Write up of it here - http://suppversity.blogspot.de/2017/06/will-partial-reps-give-you-those.html


 Very interesting Study,I think @Fadi touched on similar, since shortening the range i have noticed less pain in the backs of the arms, to early to see any growth


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

mac1969 said:


> Its brought my triceps up in strength and size with no elbow pain. Let me know how you get on with them :thumbup1:


 Hey! Tried this on Monday and my triceps are still aching!! Bit of elbow pain but re-positioning closer to head helped reduce it. Going to incorporate these in alternate sessions :thumb



dtlv said:


> Slightly on a tangent but there's a Japanese study that has just come out looking at the effect of partial vs full reps for skull crushers and it overwhelmingly determined partials (elbow bend 45 degree to 90 degree -basically non stop doing the mid range of the movement without locking out) to lead to significantly better triceps growth than for full reps. The study used experienced exercisers too and the results were consistent across the subjects. The theory behind why this worked was the greater pump and muscle hypoxia.
> 
> Write up of it here - http://suppversity.blogspot.de/2017/06/will-partial-reps-give-you-those.html


 Interesting, thanks. I suppose it's to do with maintaining greater tension on the muscle. Might have to drop the weight a bit to do this.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent, you have to play around a bit I have to keep elbows tight but they hit the spot. :thumb


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

sjacks said:


> *Skull-Crushers - Barbell Vs Dumbbell*


 I can simply answer this question with a simplistic answer like, well..., let your elbow dictate which is best and more sustainable for you. But like I said, to me (at least), this would be a simplistic answer. I'd much rather answer it this way ...



sjacks said:


> *Skull-Crushers - Barbell Vs Dumbbell*


 Neither, or either. Why such a confusing first hand reply? Because for me, it's not the right question. No mate, I'm not suggesting you're asking some wrong question no, but for me, it's the wrong question from the triceps' point of view. Mmm, so I'm speaking on behalf of the triceps now? Well actually, I'm speaking on behalf of both the triceps muscles as well as the vulnerable elbow joint.

Having said the above, I can now expand on where I'm going with this approach.

You see, the French curls is an exercise that places the triceps' long head in a fully stretched position whilst under tension, if and when the lifter decides to go through the full range of motion, i.e. all the way up and all the way down feeling the stretch.

So what would be my alternative approach to this, done with either a b/bell or a d//bell? My approach would be to *never* perform this exercise as your initial triceps exercise. Always delegate it to a position other than first. This way, you hit three birds with the one stone.

*1.* Your triceps would be fully warmed up

*2.* Your elbow joints would be fully warmed up/"lubricated"

*3.* You won't have to lift a monster weight with either a b/bell or a d/bell in order to fully finish off your triceps' deep stimulation.

So pick from the myriad of triceps exercises that would have you fully contract the triceps whilst under load, instead of fully stretching the triceps whilst under tension.

Here's a small triceps article I wrote on a forum I used to visit. Granted it's off the specific topic of this thread, yet it follows along the same lines of safety and effectiveness come first.

*Triceps giant drop set with a twist*

Everyone knows the effectiveness of a giant set, where more than two exercises targeting the same muscle or muscle group are done one after another. Similarly, everyone is familiar with drop sets and the burning pump they give a worked muscle. This triceps' giant set does have three exercises, however the twist comes with the attached drop set, which although is a drop, that drop is not in weight but something else..., it's a drop in weakness, as will be explained below.

Introducing the triceps' giant / mechanical drop set.

*1.* Cable pushdowns.
*2.* Cable front extensions.
*3.* Cable pushdowns elbows out.

As you can see, we have three different exercises, each one placing you in a more of a mechanical advantage from the one before it. In other words, you are weakest in the cable pushdowns done in the traditional manner with elbows placed by your side. This then is followed by cable front extensions using the same weight you've used with the pushdowns. And finally, you perform the cable pushdowns with your elbows right out to the side, creating a much more favourable mechanical advantage for you in order to knock out few more reps until your triceps can take it no more. By the way, I use the same straight bar for all three exercises, finishing with the same weight I began with.

I've particularly chosen the above for anyone wishing to add some different stimulus to their triceps, but especially if you're suffering with a nagging elbow or shoulder injury. These exercises as set above would insure it's your triceps and not your joints that would give up before all is said and done. Also, each exercise would place more emphasis on one particular head of your triceps more than the others. So do give it a go and let me know what you think.

Cheers.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Fadi said:


> I can simply answer this question with a simplistic answer like, well..., let your elbow dictate which is best and more sustainable for you. But like I said, to me (at least), this would be a simplistic answer. I'd much rather answer it this way ...
> 
> Neither, or either. Why such a confusing first hand reply? Because for me, it's not the right question. No mate, I'm not suggesting you're asking some wrong question no, but for me, it's the wrong question from the triceps' point of view. Mmm, so I'm speaking on behalf of the triceps now? Well actually, I'm speaking on behalf both the triceps muscles as well as the vulnerable elbow joint.
> 
> ...


 this last piece of advice is golden IMO, I dropped skull crushers etc out years ago due to elbow stress of it. I used pushdown variations or cable extensions overhead ( much less stress on the elbow joint) superset with dips, close grip bench and diamond grip press ups. My triceps have developed better under this style of training without any elbow issues which end up effective other lifts and general training. I quite often like a smith close grip bench press 6x4 rep set followed by a super set of overhead cable extensions, rope pushdowns and weighted dips. never fails for pump for me.


----------

